# AMR Santa Barbara interview



## sdchargersfan (Mar 23, 2009)

I am getting ready for my paramedic interview and I was wondering what kind of paramedic questions they ask?  I hear that AMR Ventura has been know to ask questions like "DKA vs HHNK" and stuff like that.  Any thing helps


----------



## Aidey (Mar 23, 2009)

I know someone who is currently working for AMR and they told me that AMR uses "canned" interviews, where all the locations are sent the same interview sheet to ensure that interview procedures are standard. 

From what he said the questions were all "AMR values xxx quality in it's employees. Give an example of a time you showed xxx quality".


----------



## JROD (Mar 23, 2009)

In my AMR interview for ALCO they asked stuff about personal qualities.  For example, what are your strengths/weaknesses, describe a conflict with a co-worker and how it was resolved, tell us about a time when you had to go above and beyond, what does customer service mean to you, etc.  They didn't asked scenario based medical questions or anything.  They did ask what you would do if an elderly pt needed to go to the hospital but refused...

Basic stuff like that is what I would prepare for.  Up here, they use the interview to see how well you would fit in to there specific program.  Also, wear a suit or at least slacks and a shirt/tie, bring your resume to hand out to everyone, and always make eye contact and sweep the panel while answering questions.  Make sure to shake everyone's hand and introduce yourself before beginning as well.


----------

